# Eclipse - TODO in package explorer



## eRaaaa (12. Sep 2009)

Hi,

ich mache oft gerne //TODO Kennzeichnungen in meine sourcen. Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob, und wenn ja wie, ich im package explorer anzeigen lassen kann, dass ein file solch einen Hinweis enthält. (Quasi so, wie wenn er auch noch offene warnings hat (da wird ja auch dieses gelbe "Warnschild" angezeigt  ))

Geht das? (eclipse galileo)

Danke schonmal


----------



## ice-breaker (12. Sep 2009)

also mit dem "Tasks"-View kann man sie sich schonmal anzeigen lassen, ob das, was du forderst, geht, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2009)

AFAIK ist dafür keine Decoration vorgesehen. Wenn dir die Task View nicht genügt, müsstest du die Decoration selbst als PlugIn zur Verfügung stellen. Keine Sorge, mehr als eine halbe Stunde Arbeit ist das nicht.


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Sep 2009)

ach, seht ihr, dass es sowas wie ne task list geben könnte, darauf bin ich natürlich nicht gekommen *ups* 
ne die reicht völlig, hatte ich bisher leider noch nicht entdeckt. danke euch beiden !:toll:


----------

